# RWS 350 Magnum... gets its first squirrel.



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

All,

I wanted to thank everyone for the replies on my previous postings regarding the RWS 350. After shooting with the Evanix AR6 for a while I was determined to improve my shooting with the RWS. I practiced paying close attention to only using the tip of my index finger to pull the trigger, controlling my breathing, and not moving at all after pulling the trigger.

Well the practice has paid off. I posted in the proper section, so here is the link.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=76198

It goes to show you that with practice, one can be VERY accurate with this gun.

I don't think I want to sell this gun now.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

It's about time you started appreciating that springer.  
How do you like the PCP?


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

spentwings said:


> It's about time you started appreciating that springer.
> How do you like the PCP?


The PCP is outstanding! I just got two groundhogs today. Both were at about 30 yards and both were head shots.

The Evanix AR6, using 28.4 grain pellets, can hit a 1/2 inch target at 50 yards. I created a sheet with 40 1" targets and 20 1/2" targets (circles with crosshair in middle). The AR6 is impressively accurate to say the least.

To give you an idea of the power of this gun, at 50 yards it has put holes through my small Beeman pellet trap. I put a peice of 2x6 in it to help but a few shots later there was the same hole blown out again. Currently I am using a 4x4 as the back and hanging a clip board on it. It is working for the time being until I can purchase a bullet trap.

Now I see why shots have been made at 70+ yards with this gun. Only two draw backs are the heavy trigger pull (compared to the RWS) and the loud report.

I have camouflaged the gun and it may be a bit over kill... but it certainly has the coooolness factor present.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

spentwings said:


> It's about time you started appreciating that springer.
> How do you like the PCP?


The PCP is outstanding! I just got two groundhogs today. Both were at about 30 yards and both were head shots.

The Evanix AR6, using 28.4 grain pellets, can hit a 1/2 inch target at 50 yards. I created a sheet with 40 1" targets and 20 1/2" targets (circles with crosshair in middle). The AR6 is impressively accurate to say the least.

To give you an idea of the power of this gun, at 50 yards it has put holes through my small Beeman pellet trap. I put a piece of 2x6 in it to help but a few shots later there was the same hole blown out again. Currently I am using a 4x4 as the back and hanging a clip board on it. It is working for the time being until I can purchase a bullet trap.

Now I see why shots have been made at 70+ yards with this gun. Only two draw backs are the heavy trigger pull (compared to the RWS) and the loud report.

I have camouflaged the gun and it may be a bit over kill... but it certainly has the coooolness factor present.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

You got a pic of the camo-ed AR6?


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

blowgunner62 said:


> You got a pic of the camo-ed AR6?


Here you go...


























You like?? It is a bit over kill, but...


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

You best not put it on the ground...you might loose it. :lol: 
I've given a pcp some serious cosideration...but just can't justify the money  . Really enjoy small game hunting with my springers and crosman nitro..... but unless I was in an area where firearms weren't allowed, anything I'd use a pcp for could be accomplished just as well if not better with a .22 rimfire.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

spentwings said:


> You best not put it on the ground...you might loose it. :lol:
> I've given a pcp some serious cosideration...but just can't justify the money  . Really enjoy small game hunting with my springers and crosman nitro..... but unless I was in an area where firearms weren't allowed, anything I'd use a pcp for could be accomplished just as well if not better with a .22 rimfire.


Ahhh you have a Crosman Nitro. How do you like it? I was wondering about the recoil, power, and accuracy of that rifle.

Well, I went the cheaper route for this gun. I bought it used from PyramydAir.com and have a hand pump. You are correct though, for what I spent on this setup I could have bought a nice rim fire. But, my wife does not want that type of gun in the house with our young boys (eight and four). Understandingly so as they are curious and want to see how things work. They cannot break the barrel on the RWS and the oldest has to strain to break the barrel on the Gamo. On the AR6, the hammer pull is too hard to pull back. Plus it stays unloaded locked in a gun case.

I really picked the AR6 for the power and the ability for follow up shots. Not very easy with a single shot break barrel.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sweet! I've been thinking about trying some camo gun wrap tape, but I'm worried about the adhesive leaving residue. Does this happen or does it come off clean as advertised?


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

blowgunner62 said:


> Sweet! I've been thinking about trying some camo gun wrap tape, but I'm worried about the adhesive leaving residue. Does this happen or does it come off clean as advertised?


There are two types of tape on the gun. The one on the butt end is McNett wrap (digital camo) and it will not leave anything as it only sticks to itself. The other is a vinyl camo I bought at Dick's and it has not left any yet. On my RWS it left a little bit but it was easily cleaned up.

The odd "stings" of other camo hanging off is just camo material I picked up and wedged between the McNett wrap so I did not have to use glue.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

blowgunner62 said:


> Sweet! I've been thinking about trying some camo gun wrap tape, but I'm worried about the adhesive leaving residue. Does this happen or does it come off clean as advertised?


If I was going to do it again, I would be two rolls of the McNett wrap off ebay and just add in the material to break up the pattern.

The only minor draw back to the wrap is when it gets hot it will have a sticky residua on it and it does not really go away. But, it does collect the dirt from your hands and then is not sticky anymore.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

> Ahhh you have a Crosman Nitro. How do you like it? I was wondering about the recoil, power, and accuracy of that rifle.


What's not to like?  
Noise and recoil considerably less....decent trigger....less pellet sensitive than my other guns...although still hold sensitive, considerably less so then a springer....end result,,,the nitro isn't more accurate...just easier to shoot accurately. 
Wouldn't give up my two springers for it,,, but would definitely buy again
.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

spentwings said:


> > Ahhh you have a Crosman Nitro. How do you like it? I was wondering about the recoil, power, and accuracy of that rifle.
> 
> 
> What's not to like?
> ...


Whew, well I guess I will be getting one. I am not sure how I can justify the purchase as I have two spingers and a PCP now. I am sure I can find a way.


----------



## fprefect (Oct 14, 2009)

avv604 said:


> All,
> 
> I wanted to thank everyone for the replies on my previous postings regarding the RWS 350. After shooting with the Evanix AR6 for a while I was determined to improve my shooting with the RWS. I practiced paying close attention to only using the tip of my index finger to pull the trigger, controlling my breathing, and not moving at all after pulling the trigger.
> 
> ...


A big plump Fox. Good shot. It took me a while to get used to the vibrations of my new Gamo after shooting a Benjamin pump-up for close to 20 years that made little noise and not a trace of any "recoil", although recoil probably isn't the best name for it. But despite the noise and vibrations, the accuracy is as good or better (at longer ranges) than the Benjamin and of course, no more pumping pumping. Got 2 more Grays this morning, but I have no shortage of targets, yet.

Run a search on Air Venturi Ram Air and take a look. It's a replacement sping and piston made for nearly all makes of springers that users are claiming not only far less noise and vibrations, but an increase in MV as well. May be all hype, but who knows?

F. Prefect


----------

